# Youth Deer Gun?



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Wondering what your kids are shooting for deer. My son is 11 and weighs 80 lbs. and I need to buy him a deer gun. I was thinking about starting him on a 410. 

What are your kids shooting for deer?

ski


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

When I was his age and about the same size my dad started me off with a single shot 20 gauge for what it's worth..


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Do you have a muzzleloader? You could load it according to what he can handle for recoil. Many of the new legal straight walled cartridges would work as well.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

.410 for deer is a heartbreak waiting to happen in my opinion.

bobk provided a very good suggestion of using a MZ and loading it to the child's capability. Another good choice would be a .357 rifle or even a .44 mag rifle. The .44 mag kicks MUCH less that a 20 ga shotgun.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

bobk and lundy are right on with there suggestions, my daughter started with a muzzle loader and a reduced charge with success, after the pistol caliber rifles were legal we got a .44 and that works great.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

And Friends neice and nephew shot these in Columbia station during weekend youth hunt!


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow both awesome deer!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It is difficult to see the deer, all I can see if those smiles on those kids faces!

Congratulations to the young hunters and their father or whoever took the time to take them hunting.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Another option with a .44 rifle is using a single shot to shoot .44 special . It's a 50-60 yd gun then but kick is greatly reduced .


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Sounds like I'm gonna have to find someone with a 44 and give it a try. I've never shot a 44. 

I started out hunting in PA with a Marlin lever action in 35 Remington when I was probably 14.

Anybody have a T/C in 45/70?

ski


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I bought a CVA single shot .44 mag for my kids. They are a pretty nice rifle for $229. I have a CVA in 444 Marlin that I hunt with.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

When I was 11 (and probably weighted 80 lbs), I used a .410 my first year. After that I upgraded to a semi auto. That way I could shoot slugs and that absorbed the recoil. I still have a semi auto that I had from back when I lived in OH. I do agree about using an inline muzzleloader. Just as accurate as a riffle but not near the kick.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

please don't use a .410


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Agree with the .410 thoughts. It'll work but takes great discipline, a close shot, and a bit of luck. I let my oldest start hunting last year at 8, but he was and still is too small for a 20 gauge. I bought a CVA single shot in 44 mag. Recoil isn't terrible and it gives him a solid 100 yard gun.
I tried light loading my muzzle loader last year and that was a HUGE mistake. It was easy to shoot, but accuracy was unbelievably bad.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my oldest son was 10 when I started hunting with him. I got a small 45 cal tc muzzleloader that was an awesome gun loaded with 70 grns of powder and a round ball. I don't remember the model of the gun but it was a small gun.

then my youngest son started when he was 10. and I started him with my old 16 ga Remington 1100 auto loader. I cut about 4" off the stock then added a slip on recoil pad. it was a great gun for him.
Sherman

any of the new rifles that's legal for deer hunting would make a great rifle for hunting. my older brother got a new 357 rifle lever action that's just awesome. we shoot at 50 yrds and its very accurate. one of these is what I would get if I had a young one starting to hunt. but I would probably get it in 44 cal.
sherman


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I use a 44mag carbine, and think it would be perfect for a youth....even a 357 marlin lever action, I own but prefer the 44 with 300 gr rounds.....a real tack driver


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The 44 mag recoil in a rifle is very light. My CVA rifle is very light weight, and I can't even feel any noticeable recoil.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Iron Man-do you have a Rugerr 44 Carbine?


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

bobk said:


> Do you have a muzzleloader? You could load it according to what he can handle for recoil. Many of the new legal straight walled cartridges would work as well.


77/357...my son was 5 when he shot his first buck.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I never shot one but from what I've heard & read, the 45-70 single shots in deer bullet weights will "punish" an 80# kid!


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

45/70 does kick very similar to a 12gage in my opinion .
I am going through the same thing as you right now for my daughter we went inline muzz and she actually laughed and said that it doesn't kick to bad it just sounds like it would .
Youth season 7 doe in neighboring field 0.in ours 4pm. 1st day of gun only saw 1 deer it was a nice 10pt 140yds broadside couldn't find it in the scope uggggg then i ask herbare you on it Yes I look at her she is not looking through the scope she was looking next to the gun (around it)at the deer the deer made his way down the field o well. 
But first we had to play Pictionary to find the deer in the field good thing that buck was patient before leaving 
It built memories and laughs.
Good luck!!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

All good thoughts. A family friend of ours has a 45/70 that his nephew uses. Only thing is he loads his own bullets and reduces the powder a bit.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Both my boys shot 20 ga. semi autos. Those take quite a bit of kick out of the gun & both shot them well & got there first couple deer with them. My oldest liked it so well that he still uses it & I love shooting that thing.


----------

